
I used HTML Email when applying for jobs, here’s how and why - mwsherman
https://dribbble.com/shots/2873870-HTML-Email-Cover-Letter
======
run4yourlives2
You need to monetize this. Having the analytics of what is happening to your
application would be a godsend to job seekers. It doesn't provide any real
benefit, but I think people would pay for piece of mind.

------
gcatalfamo
Given that I use script blocking plugins this would be really interesting in
discovering the inner works of this kind of stuff. Can you share some code?

